# KINDA freakin' out now...



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So we had an event on Saturday that has me seriously concerned! It was a rainy, yucky morning, so I was inside playing on my phone. I live in a usually quiet neighborhood, though there's a few families with kids that like to get loud - but usually not on soggy mornings. So my dogs were barking a little in the kitchen, but they do that anytime anyone walks by the house. No biggie. Then I hear kids yelling outside and a dog barking. This goes on for a few minutes... but now my dogs are going BONKERS and I realize that both the yelling AND the barking sound VERY close. 

I realize that this bark does NOT belong to any of the normal barkers of my neighborhood (yes, I've gotten to know their barks)... so I realize perhaps a dog is barking at the goats through my fence. I go outside, see nothing, but hear yelling and what sounds like a very large dog barking IN my yard. Ummm... not good. So I run around to the back (barefoot mind you, in the soggy wet grass) and see a HUGE American Bulldog in my goat yard! 

Fortunately, Laurel HATES dogs - and as the largest goat, is the protector of the others (who are absolute chickens). So she was holding the dogs attention, ramming him and keeping him away from the others. The dog wasn't being outright aggressive (if he was, I'm pretty sure I'd have had some serious injuries or worse) - I think more playful... but still NOT OK! Of course the neither the goats, nor chickens, would go IN the barn where I could have made them safe quickly! So instead I'm running around trying to catch this dog that undoubtedly weighs more than I do, in my bare feet, with 3 goats and 8 chickens running in various directions and the dog trying to figure out who to chase. :angry: 

I finally yell at the kids (girls probably 8 & 10) to GET IN HERE and get their dog, as he clearly wasn't interested in listening to me, nor to them yelling at him over the fence. Finally they got him. My poor goats were shaking like leaves (so was I!). I at least had the presence of mind to ask where they lived, and they told me the street (two streets over). I told them to make sure they told their parents that this happened because it's a REALLY big deal. They promised they would and apologized profusely. 

I got everyone calmed down, checked for injuries (none) and went inside. I realized that I should probably file a police report in case the dog ever comes back... so there's at least a record. So I did. I'm just TERRIFIED that this dog is going to come back. I've never seen it before and have no idea how frequently it gets out... but now that it knows where the fun is... I'm worried. Had I not been there, who knows what the outcome would have been. I have 4ft chain link - it's always been enough to keep all my animals in. I've never really thought about keeping others out as we dont have any fence jumpers in my immediate area. BUT now there's this guy. Looks like I get to invest in 6' fencing this summer... I just hope that's soon enough. Of course I leave for vacation on Friday... so I'll be worrying about this the whole time I'm sure. 

If you've read this far... thanks.  My poor girls were VERY stressed out after this... even hours later. I have a buck here (who was in another area and did not encounter the dog - though given that he has horns... I almost wish he did!) and am trying to breed Laurel. I'm on a tight time crunch anyway (she should be coming into heat ASAP, and I'm leaving Friday) and I REALLY hope this doesn't affect her heat or ability to settle. Should I give some Vit B or something??? Would wormer be in order? I've not wormed since last May's kidding. Suggestions (other than a new fence)??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Vit. B and probiotics would be good. I am so glad nothing serious happened. 
You might go over and talk to the owners of the dog, explain that exactly what happened and how 
concerned you are. It's good you made a police report- 

Now, I have no idea where you live or your gun laws, but, a pistol or rifle might be a good idea. If you aren't comfortable shooting a dog, pepper spray or a zapper might work.
We are in the country and although I hate to have to kill a pet dog, if it goes after my herd, my three s's come into play. (Shoot, shovel and shut up!).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they will keep their dog at home and it was a one time accidentally got out.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm well inside city limits and discharge of a firearm is illegal. However, the officer said she wanted to look into the laws, as she informed me I'd have the right to "dispatch" the animal if I were out in the county. I do have a paintball gun, which I'm assuming I could shoot off in town (kids run around with airsoft guns all the time) - and even if not legal, quiet enough that nobody would notice. Wouldn't kill, but would make the dog think twice - paintballs HURT. Still, my primary concern is the fact that 5 out of 7 days per week, I'm not home during the day. Unfortunately I dont know where the dog lives, just the street. The officer was going to attempt to locate (I'm assuming based on the required license, though since he wasn't fixed, I doubt he has one). I never heard back... maybe I'll follow up tonight. She gave me a case number.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You did so good. In finding out where they live, making a police report and thinking about how to prevent it next time. That is light years ahead of many. Sadly, it is most likey he will come back. If it were me, Id take it a step farther and go to the owners house for a visit. Just to say hello and to let them know you are there in hopes of preventing a terrible accident. Dont presume to know how they keep their dogs, but just inform them the financial hardship that will be placed upon them in replacement value alone and the heartache that would be inflicted upon you if anything happened to your goats.

Here, that dog would of been dead. Having been through a few dog attacks at the farm I worked on and dealing with the sheriffs on many occasions, they laid it out like this. If an animal is on your property harassing your livestock, feel free to protect them anyway you see fit. Be that killing them or capturing and having animal control come out and get them. (The later doesnt work around here cause the animal control for this area is only open 3 hours a day 3 days a week and no other place will pick them up.) The sheriffs implied we didnt even need to call them if no damage was done, but we did anyways.

Paintball would be ok as there are not laws on them. Id think even a bow or cross bow would be ok. Sounds like the officers is doing good by you to look into that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe something like this would work? I'm sure a roller could be figured out for a lot less than a new fence. Maybe a heavy wire stretched tight with a small pvc pipe over it and then a larger one on the outside of the small pipe?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

You really need to go talk to the parents yourself, and let them know that if the dog comes back and does ANY damage or you have any sort of losses due to the stress of the dog being there, that THEY are responsible for any vet bills, and should any of your goats die, they will be held liable for the cost of that goat, and then trump up the cost of your goats a bit to really give them sticker shock.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a 22 that will get used if dogs harass mine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Audrey, in our state you can sue for up to like 3 times the amount of the animal. No need to trump it up too much. 

I used red paint balls for a while, with the blessing of the sheriff. People tended to put their dogs up after just one time of coming home looking like they were covered in blood.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would go to the owners as well. I have realized that most people with dogs and never had livestock don't see the big deal in they beloved dog 'playing' with farm animals. Go over and explain that goats get stressed and die easy and make sure you throw in how expensive the goats are....even if they are $25 you say expensive. Everyone seems to know the word lawsuit and expensive. To be honest they will probably keep watch over the dog and forget about it in a week but at least you won't freak so much on your trip. That's why I don't talk to owners any more I just shoot them. I would also maybe talk to neighbors and let them know what happened and if they could keep a ear out while you are gone


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a similar incident with one of the neighbors who can't/won't keep his dogs contained. They were running my heavy breds from outside the pen, trying to find a way in. Unfortunately, I had just come home from town and didn't have my pitchfork handy or they would have been dead. I was HOT!!!! He showed up looking for them and I told him in no uncertain terms that if I EVER saw his dogs on my place again I WOULD shoot them. If he had a problem with that, call the sheriff - I already had and knew the laws. I've never seen them again. Talk to the parents. For what it's worth, it's probably a good thing your goats didn't run into their shelter - they would have been trapped and it could have gotten ugly since you cannot outrun a dog. I'm glad your animals are unharmed.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have had that happen but I wasn't so lucky. Fortunately my dogs decided to jump their fence and take care of the dogs. They tore through my chicken coops and my goats luckily hid in their barn. I tried to stop them but they were way too aggressive. The cops told me to do whatever it is that I have to do if I ever saw another dog. Now no more dog problems and a lot more guardian dogs. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

Contact the owners of the dogs directly, state your concerns and that it won't be cheap if something should happen to your goats.
Either by death or veterinary bills.

You did good by telling the authorities. Next time, get pics or video that the dog was there if possible, more fighting power if it goes to court.

The dog may not of jumped over at all, check all the way around your fence line for any dig holes or broken fence.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Audrey, in our state you can sue for up to like 3 times the amount of the animal. No need to trump it up too much.
> 
> I used red paint balls for a while, with the blessing of the sheriff. People tended to put their dogs up after just one time of coming home looking like they were covered in blood.


I like this post really hard!! :leap:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Omg I LOVE the paintball idea too! Thats perfect! Great warning!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Our neighbors have dogs that constantly get in our yard. they have killed cats, chickens, quail, and my little Bichon Frise who I had before I got married! Problem is, none of the people in our entire subdivision keep their dogs contained. So, I never really know who's dogs do the slaughtering, as it always happens at night, or when we aren't at home! I don't let my goats out in their pasture unless I am home to watch them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how scary!!... I agree with B complex and probiotics...a few days at least...do find the parents and talk with them...the kids maybe too scared to get in trouble to tell mom and dad..mom and dad may not even be aware of what happened..in the mean time..you need to do something to keep that dog out of your yard...as Goat hiker suggested...rolling OVC pip on top your fence makes it hard to jump...or add a panel to make the fence higher...

glad all is ok..you did good in how you handled it!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks all. I really have no idea how I'd find the parents though. I got a street name from the kids. That street runs many blocks. I would obviously START at the blocks closest to my house... but other than knocking on every door or peering into every yard (which still wouldnt help if the dog is inside), I'm not sure how I'd ever find them. I am certain he jumped the fence as there are no escapes. Even my chickens dont get out. This dog was three times the size of any of my goats. Unfortunately, with his size, I would venture a guess that he could easily clear the fence without touching the top rail - which makes me hesitant to think a roller would help. Still, I'll look into it. But I think it may be easier to just replace the link with something taller, or perhaps add a panel if I can do it in a way that isn't terribly ugly. Personally I wouldn't care about how it looks... but I dont want to be "that house".  

I did forget to check in with the police station yesterday. Will do that when I get home. HOPEFULLY the officer was able to locate and speak with the owners. Her warning will likely do a lot more than mine.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

UGH. Great. The officer didn't update the report as to whether or not she made contact, and she's not working again until Thursday... which means I wont have any more info until the day before I leave.  

Maybe I'll cruise the street tonight and see what I can find out. With any luck he'll be visible and I can talk to the owners. The city has some pretty strict rules about "dogs at large", with mandatory court appearance and possible fine AND jail time. It also has very clear information about a dog being deemed "dangerous" if it injures or kills "any domestic animal" (not sure if my goats would count as domestic, but since they're pets in my enclosed yard, I'd assume so) and how that would require them to have special insurance, kennel requirements, etc.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a dog attack on my pack goats a few years back. The boys were injured, luckily not seriously, and it took some time for them to be comfortable around any dogs. These dogs were the scourge of the neighborhood but no one could catch them in the act. I knew who the owners were and called the sheriff's department who issued some harsh fines and warnings. Turns out the guy was seriously trying to keep the dogs in but his wife would turn them loose after he left for work! $850 worth of fines later-no dogs at that address! The sheriff stopped by afterward and said he was close to having to stop a domestic dispute. Wow, at least no dogs. Now all I deal with is my husband's oldest son keeping his pitbull here. Not completely comfortable with that. No problems yet but I have had to discipline hard a couple times and the son makes excuses each time. I will shoot if I have to but I'd probably end up with a domestic dispute too!


----------



## BooBelly (Nov 7, 2013)

We had a GS dog kill a lamb and mangle 2 others. The dog was "dispatched" and the owner had to pay for the dead lamb and the vet bills for the other 2. I will never have a pasture without an electric fence again. I run 2 strands on the bottom and 2 strands around the top. It actually serves 2 purposes, it keeps anything out and if the goaties get an idea to get out they think again after being zapped. I have had electric fences around my chicken yard for over 25 years and have never lost a bird to a predator. All they need is 1 or 2 zaps, which are quite painful if you've ever gotten one, and they will stay away. A neighbor had their female dog who was in heat behind one and a male dog came sniffing around and peed on the fence the results were hilarious!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Adding electric might not be a bad idea. My fence is only 4'... so I dont know if a really good jumper could clear it without touching or not... but that might be the cheapest option. 

Truth be told... an option doesn't exist that I can implement before I go on vacation, there's just not enough time (I work f/t during the day, PLUS have all my pre-vacation errands/prep)... so I have to hope that nothing happens before I return. Haven't seen hide nor hair of the kids or dog since the event... but had never seen them prior either. 

Trying to at least get my paintball gun up and running before I leave. At least if anything happens while my daughter is home, she'll have a safe way to stop the dog.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So, it was easier to just buy a new paintball pistol that came with everything, rather than get the cartridges to get my rifles working. So... new paintball pistol in hand! Will play with it tonight and show my daughter how to use it... at least if the dog comes back while we're HOME, he'll regret it. 

When I return, I'll deal with the fence.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

If your paintball pistol is one that uses the little Co2 cartridges, they will not hold pressure for more than a little while once placed in the gun and pierced. Once you are done practicing, keep the cartridges handy, but don't pre-load them.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

FarmerJen said:


> So, it was easier to just buy a new paintball pistol that came with everything, rather than get the cartridges to get my rifles working. So... new paintball pistol in hand! Will play with it tonight and show my daughter how to use it... at least if the dog comes back while we're HOME, he'll regret it.
> 
> When I return, I'll deal with the fence.


That, combined with the parents knowing - sometimes a dog will figure out a new escape route when everyone thinks he is secure - should be sufficient! American Bulldogs can be stubborn and bull-headed, but are generally good dogs when trained.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Lost a calf to a dog*

Last weekend I spoke to my brother and he said the neighbor's dog killed a new born calf at his farm the day before

He was hot, going to shoot the dog, but my sister in law wouldn't let him.

He talked to the people, who are low life trailer trash and quickly informed him they were sorry and broke.

Soooo gone one $1,000.00 calf, no dead dog and no big deal I guess.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

DonnaBelle, have your brother talk to the police or animal control. they can summons the dog owner to court and they can be ordered to pay. If they don't they will be in contempt of court and go to jail until they do pay.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry about the attack but thankful no one was seriously hurt.
Look , I had a neighbors dog get through the fence that the stupid kid took down time and time again and lured my dogs through time and time again till we figured out how that was happening. But anyways , after chasing the sheep around and scaring the poop out of them , and wrecking part of the electric fence ( that wasn't on at the time cause amy husband was moving the sheep from the paddock to the field for the day ) . He tried talking to the neighbors , to no avail and they didn't see the "big deal" since no one appeared hurt . Well , more to this story but , in the end I told them I would dispatch their dog and toss it back over their fence so they could bury it. Hey , at least they would know what happened to their dog. If I were you , I would walk that neighborhood till I found out where that dog lived and talk to the parents. Your going away , tell someone ( adult ) to do the same for you ( if they don't mind ) . I wouldn't let it go. You will have to do some foot work , but I'm sure you will find out were that dog lives. And to think that if those little kids were walking a big dog like that unattended is just plain scary. Things like this really P**** me off ! Hopefully those people will be responsible with their dog from now on. 
"Hopefully".

I also hope your doe settles for you . Good luck !
Keep us posted !


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paintballs hurt. Frozen paintballs are even worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Frozen paint balls might get you an animal mistreatment charge, though. It could be seen as premeditated cruelty and the OP lives in town...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

cajunmom said:


> Paintballs hurt. Frozen paintballs are even worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No need to be overly cruel, it's not the dogs fault. Yes, the dog did the deed, but it's the owners fault for not teaching it better manners or at least keeping it contained.

Red splatted from paint balls sends a message and a warning all in one. If it comes back, then the owners don't care, so then it's time to SSS.


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> No need to be overly cruel, it's not the dogs fault. Yes, the dog did the deed, but it's the owners fault for not teaching it better manners or at least keeping it contained.
> 
> Red splatted from paint balls sends a message and a warning all in one. If it comes back, then the owners don't care, so then it's time to SSS.


I'm not being overly cruel. A paintball may catch the attention of a dog that is acting as stated in the original post, but may not even phase an attacking dog. If she is not allowed to have a gun in the city she will need something that could help in that scenario.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thus far the dog has only been "playful", not aggressive. He was barking and charging, but not growling/attacking. Tail was up, like he wanted to get the goat to play, but he was definitely overexcited and could easily become dangerous to the goats/chickens. More importantly, regardless of his behavior... he had jumped INTO my yard. Not acceptable! 

Anyway... it wasn't a viscious attack, but I'll keep the frozen idea in mind if it becomes necessary. I really think though that regular paintballs will be sufficient in this case. 

I drove the neighborhood last night, but didn't see any sign of the dog. I think that will have to be a "by foot" thing. There were only a few yards with tall fences - hopefully he's in one of them!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

FarmerJen said:


> Thus far the dog has only been "playful", not aggressive. He was barking and charging, but not growling/attacking. Tail was up, like he wanted to get the goat to play, but he was definitely overexcited ...


Yeah, that sounds completely like a Bulldog! It has fur - it must want to play with me!

Hopefully it doesn't happen again - we once drove a dog home much to his person's surprise - she had thought he was safely contained in the back yard while she was busy with his human baby brother ... but when we appeared at the door with the dog, she looked, and he had enlarged a small gap in the fence that she thought he couldn't get through! This may have been a similar case, as you haven't seen the dog again yet!


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

This whole thread is worrying me. I'm set to get my goats soon and my neighbors let their seven dogs roam around. They're aggressive, too. I just know they'll cause problems. Animal control wouldn't come out when my other neighbor's dogs got ahold of my horses (ripped off our miniature pony's ears and tore open her side, but she survived), and they only told us we just had to take action into our own hands. But I feel like an injured or possibly dead goat is inevitable. Seven dogs is a lot, and they're all big breeds. 

Geez, look at me stressing over something that isn't even an issue yet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skybison said:


> This whole thread is worrying me. I'm set to get my goats soon and my neighbors let their seven dogs roam around. They're aggressive, too. I just know they'll cause problems. Animal control wouldn't come out when my other neighbor's dogs got ahold of my horses (ripped off our miniature pony's ears and tore open her side, but she survived), and they only told us we just had to take action into our own hands. But I feel like an injured or possibly dead goat is inevitable. Seven dogs is a lot, and they're all big breeds.
> 
> Geez, look at me stressing over something that isn't even an issue yet.


Got a gun , got good aim ? if not , get one and practice 
You must be able to protect your animals , bottom line. 
Clearly the law gave you the "go ahead" on this subject.
Just saying.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

I've got several guns, but I'll need to work on my aim.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Skybison said:


> I've got several guns, but I'll need to work on my aim.


My aim sucks too. I hate not having a clean kill. But....an animal going home injured sends a message too. Found out I winged one and he never dhowed up at my house again. Cruel? Maybe but why should I have to spend money on ammo to practice to become a dead shot cause someone else isn't responsible?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They will most likely never know it was a bullet that caused the injury.
I rather be dead accurate then have to chase down a dog with my goat in its mouth. Just saying


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

7 at large dogs is nothing more than a total disaster waiting to happen. All it takes is one to turn aggressive towards people and they will become a deadly pack quickly. What are the thoughts of your other neighbors? If it were my neighborhood, we would just do a quick sweep and dispose of the at large dogs and wouldnt give it a 2nd thought.


----------

